# Calling all Franz Liszt fans



## Melissa

Come and see Lang Lang Live!! There is a special event performed by renowned international pianist Lang Lang, live from Philadelphia on October 23 2011 in cinemas across Europe and Asia.

The acclaimed virtuoso will be celebrating Franz Liszt's 200th birthday with a concert transmitted live and as-live, which XDC Entertainment will broadcast into 150 cinemas in Europe and Asia.

The show will include footage from the recent Itunes festival performed at the Roundhouse in London.

October 23 in cinemas. Tickets on sale now!

www.xdcentertainment.com


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Both Franz Liszt and Lang Lang in one concert! *shoots himself*

[No offense]


----------



## Polednice

HerlockSholmes said:


> Both Franz Liszt and Lang Lang in one concert! *shoots himself*
> 
> [No offense]


No! Give me the gun! I need it!


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Polednice said:


> No! Give me the gun! I need it!


On one condition: go to the "TC Top Recommended Keyboard Works" thread and post something like "Option C" or "C" or just write anything related to the letter C.
Kthnxbye.


----------



## Polednice

HerlockSholmes said:


> On one condition: go to the "TC Top Recommended Keyboard Works" thread and post something like "Option C" or "C" or just write anything related to the letter C.
> Kthnxbye.


Hmm, let's see what this is all about... I do need that bullet in my brain after all...


----------

